# Meta-Tag Generator



## jette (25. September 2003)

Hallo Allerseits,

habe garade in einem Betrag gelesen, dass der Meta-Tag Generator von turorials.de zu Erfolgen führen soll, ich finde ihn nur nicht.
Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben wo ich den Meta-Tag Generator hier finde

Danke


----------



## Slater (26. September 2003)

Von dem habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört 
Habe aber unter Google einen Link gefunden:
http://www.meta-master.de/Meta-Tag-Generator/ 

Slater


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. September 2003)

Der Meta Tag Generator war Bestandteil der V 3.0 und existiert in der V 4.0 nicht mehr...


----------



## kivat (5. Oktober 2003)

Hier habe ich einen Metatag - Generator für dich.
Metatag Generator


----------



## jette (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Lieben Dank für eure Antworten. 
Weiterhin bin ich trotzdem noch auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen Tipp, was ich noch alles machen muss, damit die Homepage per Suchmaschine gefunden wird.
Ich habe dazu schon die verschiedensten Varianten versucht:
Meta -Tags sind vorhanden, die robots.txt gibt es auch!
Suchmaschinen-Einträge habe ich auch schon versucht.

Das ganze gibt es auch schon ein paar Wochen, also ich habe das nicht gestern oder heute gemacht und erwarte sofortige Ergebnisse.

Schon mal im voraus Danke!

Gruß jette

PS: es handelt sich um die folgende Vereinshomepage: http://www.dornburger-rosenfest.com


----------

